# Exodus Anarchy HT-oriented MTM



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is the second proposed design using the Exodus Audio Anarchy 6.5" midwoofer for your DIY consideration.

This one is a 2-way MTM monitor designed mainly for use as L-C-R in a home theater setup, but it should also work as a music monitor. The design uses two Exodus Anarchys and for budget systems, the Parts Express 275-070 Dayton DC28F 8-ohm silk dome tweeter. This tweeter is a decent performer and a bargain at their sale prices. Any 8-ohm tweeter with fs of less than 1 KHz and a sensitivity rating or 88-89db will work with this design. Other tweeters I have modeled with this arrangement include the Usher 9950 and the Peerless HDS 810921 tweeter. Either of these would work well with this design and if your tastes run more to the higher end of the tweeter world, I recommend these and especially like the Peerless for price/performance, plus it actually models smoother than any of the others tested (and has super low distortion characteristics.) The Peerless is a little more sensitive that the target for this design so you’ll want to pad it down by about -4db.

The design uses the Parts Express 302-742 or equivalent 0.75 cuft pre-made enclosures in a bass-reflex alignment ported @ 39 Hz. This results in smooth low-end extension with F3 equal to the tuning frequency. With a 3.5” port you get no port noise issues but it is rather long at 19.45”. You can use a 3” port @ 14” or a 2.5” @ 9.3” long, but these generate port noise around the tuning frequency. This may or may not be significant depending on how hard you intend to push the systems, and I recommend a rear-vented port so it may not be audible at all. The three drivers are flush (recess) mounted and aligned along the center of the front baffle, with the woofers flanking the tweeter and no more than 1.5” between the edges of the mounting flanges. Closer is usually better. The builder may of course design and build their own enclosure, targeting 0.75 cuft (21.25 liters.)

The crossover topology is an incredibly simple 2nd order series electrical filter WITHOUT a Zobel on the woofer. The reason for no Zobel is it simply models better: the rising impedance of the Anarchy helps naturally tame the 4KHz cone resonance that otherwise can effect the output. This is one of the simplest crossovers you can build, using only four components.

I decided to specify a series Xover as opposed to a parallel higher order D’Appolito design for no particular reason other than I was building another MTM last year and experimented with wiring in series, and thought it sounded less aggressive than a parallel Xover, with increased midrange clarity but without sounding harsh. It measured nice on the RTA as well. So, this being a DIY forum, I thought why not post it and hope that my DIY brethren out there try it and let me know if they think I’m a nutcase. :R

Here’s the list of target Xover component values and suggested part numbers from Parts Express, targeting good performance at mid-level cost. I suggest using no smaller than 15 AWG air core inductors and using good quality caps. The builder may decide to use foil inductors or esoteric caps. Also, I prefer to stack caps instead of using single large values and have listed the parts accordingly. Each builder may decide to follow their own beliefs and preferences concerning these parts.

Xover network values:

L1: 0.51 mH (0.14 ohms)
L2: 0.4 mH (0.12 ohms)

C1: 9.7 uF
C2: 32 uF

Proposed parts list:

L1: 266-325
L2: 266-320

C1: 027-930 + 027-528 in parallel. 
C2: 2x 027-578 in parallel

Optionally, add a 027-710 bypass cap in parallel with each of the above.

Other parts you will need include 16 AWG or larger hookup wire, something to mount your crossover to, speaker wire binding posts, and the appropriate port material for your design.

I hope this is an interesting project for someone out there. If you build it, please post your findings. I will when I build it.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

David, I completely missed these threads though you specifically stated them in the Anarchy Review thread. Thank you very much for all of your work! What does final cost come in around for one of these?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Ryan Anderson said:


> David, I completely missed these threads though you specifically stated them in the Anarchy Review thread. Thank you very much for all of your work! What does final cost come in around for one of these?


These are pretty inexpensive to build, actually. The Anarchy woofers are currently $69.95, the Dayton tweeter is $13 (or $16 if you want to use the shielded version), the PE enclosures run about $110 (or you could build your own with a sheet or two of MDF and your time) and since the crossover is simple, the parts should run about $40 each. So, for around $320 each plus your time you build a system that should compete with commercial speakers costing twice as much or more.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

dyohn said:


> These are pretty inexpensive to build, actually. The Anarchy woofers are currently $69.95, the Dayton tweeter is $13 (or $16 if you want to use the shielded version), the PE enclosures run about $110 (or you could build your own with a sheet or two of MDF and your time) and since the crossover is simple, the parts should run about $40 each. So, for around $320 each plus your time you build a system that should compete with commercial speakers costing twice as much or more.


So.... $2,240 for 7?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

High quality systems are not inexpensive to build, unfortunately. If you build your own enclosures rather than use pre-made ones you cut a good $100 off the cost of each speaker.


----------



## aoessand (Sep 9, 2009)

did anyone ever build any of these?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

aoessand said:


> did anyone ever build any of these?


I've not heard of someone doing it yet. If you plan on it let us know your findings.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I know I'm reviving an old thread - but pretty sure that I'm going to be building a pair of Anarchy MTM speakers. I bought a pair of Anarchy drivers for a pair of tapped horns (using a flat pack kit) - and I've wanted to buy some Anarchys for a while.

I think that I'm going to build cabs from scratch - and make them pretty tall to get the tweeter closer to ear height. I think I'm going to use the Dayton tweeter too. I did quite a bit of research and the Peerless is a great choice - but not sure that I'm going to go all out on these. 

Having a hard time deciding whether I want to do birchwood, blondewood or MDF (and veneer it).

Should be fun. I'll start a new build thread when I get the drivers all together and make a little progress. Probably ordering Anarchy drivers next week.


----------



## henry218 (Apr 28, 2011)

hi david,

im planning to use the exodus for future project. will try ur xo 

jim,
how's the project going?

cheers
henry


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

henry218 said:


> hi david,
> 
> im planning to use the exodus for future project. will try ur xo
> 
> ...


Ordered Anarchys yesterday.. don't think they've shipped yet.


----------



## henry218 (Apr 28, 2011)

how many ur building?


----------



## henry218 (Apr 28, 2011)

hi david,

after looking for tweeter options, i came to several choices :
1. Vifa, XT25TG30 4ohm, http://meniscusaudio.com/vifa-xt25tg30-p-455.html
2. Usher 9950

the vifa price are very good, and quite good dispersion test from zaph. unfortunately its 4ohm.

cheers
henry


----------



## henry218 (Apr 28, 2011)

hi,

got another contender 
SEAS 27TFDC http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...s-prestige-27tdfc-h1189-textile-dome-tweeter/

60hm though.

cheers
henry


----------



## henry218 (Apr 28, 2011)

bought the stuff needed. will report as soon as the parts arrive.

cheers
henry


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

henry218 said:


> how many ur building?


Just building a pair, for music.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Very excited to see this build and hear how it comes out!!


----------

